
Mozilla Boot to Gecko Demo and Mockups - twapi
http://browserfame.com/354/mozilla-boot-to-gecko-demo
======
0x006A
Looking at the git repository at <https://github.com/andreasgal/B2G/> it looks
like one can install it on a Samsung Galaxy SII or Nexus 4G.

Does anyone know if this works already?

